# Hunther has passed



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Hunther, my pal, my buddy, passed away March 19th due to complications from hemangiosarcoma (yep, it got _another_ good dog). He showed not the slightest sign of having anything wrong with him prior to this. He had a good old time beating up on the helper out at my club on Sunday, was fine all day Monday, then when I called him to go to bed, he stood up and fell on his side, and couldn't get up. He spent the night at the emergency vet hospital, until a specialist could see him.

We got up Monday morning to go see him, and I got hit with a ton of bricks when I realized that I only had to set out _three_ food dishes, not four.

He rallied a bit Tuesday morning, but then took a turn for the worse. He started to bleed internally before they could prep him for surgery. 

Nine years old, to the day...March 19th was his birthday. D-mn. 

Just...d-mn.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...jan


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am so sorry =/


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry.......so sorry.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry. 

This is one of my worst nightmares to have this disease take another of my dogs. I lost one at 9 to this too. Sending you (((((hugs))))).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, gosh, another one. What heartbreak.
So very, very sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hunther, RIP until you see your friend again.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of Hunther


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. 9 years is way too young. Hugs R.I.P. Hunter


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am also so very sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry . My heart goes out to you and your family.this disease takes far to many of our beloved dogs Take care. Run free Hunther run free.
Maggi


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

For those who are new here, here are a few pictures of him:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/45698-hunther-s-dad-albums385-hunther.html

My other computer quit on me two months ago. These are all I have until I get out the CD's and reload them.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a handsome boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP Hunther


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a shock, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. This is happening way too much these days.  I haven't lost one to hemangio yet, but I fear the odds.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is a horrible, horrible disease. I understand your sense of shock all too well. My 8.5 year old showed no signs of it either and went from playing fetch to being dead in a 30 minute span.

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh man... I am so sorry.....


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

My heart goes out to you with my deepest sympathies. RIP Hunther.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP Hunter im sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Hunther


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you in your tragic loss. 
Run Free Hunther :halogsd:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mine got diagnosed on his 9th birthday, they called us to confirm the biopsy result after the surgery. I got to have him for 4 more months after chemo.

Run free Hunther.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There aren't enough tears...so sorry you lost your special boy


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

There aren't words for this pain. Can just say so so sorry..


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am shedding tears with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry for you loss of Hunter, he was very handsome,take care.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my God. I am so sorry for your loss. We put our Zeus down 1 day before his 9th birthday, also to HS...he told us it was his time to go.  

This cancer is so viscious and cruel. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you've lost Hunther. It is so hard to lose your friends.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. I lost my Basu to hemangio.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Hemangiosarcoma has stolen so many of our dogs away from us.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunther. I lost my Eli to hemangio and he was only 8 3/4. This cancer claims too many too soon. :teary:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so incredibly sorry. Run free handsome guy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry! Run free precious boy, run free.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel your pain. Had to lose too many dogs. What's left are sweet memories. Take care.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This sucks. I am so sorry. Barker the Younger died of the same thing. It's typical that you don't see signs until they have a bleed. It just does suck.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sooo sooo very sorry, this is heartbreaking. So sorry for your loss. This cancer is terrible.  Run free Hunther.


----------

